# Top-Platz 2010



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The >>Top-Platz<< website has been updated for 2010.

With 6 new additions for 2010 this site now lists 63 of the very best Stellplatze in Germany, just click on the one you fancy on the map in the link above for more info.

Or...

You can also download and print off the 2010 brochure, just click on the link below...

>>Brochure download link<<

All in Germanese, but you should be able to make sense of most of the important info on each one including the address, website link, coords and a handy location map at the end.

Keep it in your glovebox if you're off to Germany this year.

Gute Fahrt!

Pete.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh thanks Pete, that's just what I was looking for as I will be trundling along the E40 in a months time and several more times this year 

You don't need to speak German either if you use the 'translate' button at the top right of the screen (Well it's there on my screen at least)

Mind you the translation is computer based and throws up some nice phrases such as:-

"_an experienced shooter makes a beginner then sometimes even a little shooter assistance_"

Couldn't resist that one (They have their own rifle range on the Stelplatz) the best I could deduce is that there are experienced club members around to help out beginners and prevent them from killing the local population :lol:


----------



## krustyhoor (Feb 22, 2007)

peejay said:


> The >>Top-Platz<< website has been updated for 2010.
> 
> With 6 new additions for 2010 this site now lists 63 of the very best Stellplatze in Germany, just click on the one you fancy on the map in the link above for more info.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete ! We are off to Germany for the first time this year and I am just starting to map out a route. Perfect timing !


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Losos said:


> You don't need to speak German either if you use the 'translate' button at the top right of the screen (Well it's there on my screen at least)


Good site, but I can't see any translate button :?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> Losos said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need to speak German either if you use the 'translate' button at the top right of the screen (Well it's there on my screen at least)
> ...


Thats because it hasn't got one (the top-platz site that is), I think losos might be referring to something like a google toolbar that you can download which has a translate facility at the top right.

>naff google translation<



Pete


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks Pete now updated from last years.
Tip for anyone:- I always take an image of the map separately so it can be opened at the same time on a different screen.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Vielen dank, Pete  

Taking it on our trip to the MHF German meet this summer.

Gerald


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Vielen dank, Pete


Bitte Schön :wink:

Pete


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

peejay said:


> Thats because it hasn't got one (the top-platz site that is), I think losos might be referring to something like a google toolbar that you can download which has a translate facility at the top right.
> Pete


Yes correct it is in the Google part of the screen (I use Google as my 'home' page)

And yes right again it is a bit 'Naff' :lol: :lol: :lol:

But it works for me, I've always been better at making English into a readable format rather than pure translation, never been much good on the old lingos


----------

